# Syrian pups / cleaning cage



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

I was looking for a bit of advice.

Some time ago, my fiancée and I (deliberately) bred our male/female Syrian. The reason for this was to carry on the genetic line of the male (not only for sentimental reasons), but due to colouration and temperament of the pair. We did extensive research beforehand, pre-found good homes and decided on how many of the pups we'd keep before the "deed" was done. Just wanted to point that out, as some people can be a bit "funny" about entering into such an undertaking that relies on so much responsibility :001_tongue:

Now that's over....

Mum has been brilliant. She had a litter of 10 gorgeous pups, 14 days ago today. Both her and her babies are doing incredibly well. Pretty much all of them have their eyes open now and are driving mum mad by exploring the cage (she is still running after them and picking them up/dumping them back in the nest).

However the cage is in now in a foul state and it needs a clean. I've read it can be cleaned at 12 days, but what would be the best way to go about it to cause least distress to mum and the pups?

Should I take them out (mum first with a food distraction, then use a spoon to put the babies elsewhere so not to scent them - then return babies then mum)?

Should I not touch them at all but half-clean the cage or at least clean what I can?

Mum is so laid back and has no issue with me putting my hands in when it's feeding time, and is more than happy to jump into my palm for a stroke and attention. Just wondering what the best way to go about it is so I'm not going to cause rejection or abandonment.

...or, should I just leave alone for a few more days.

Thanks 

Here's a little video of some of the more adventurous ones View My Video


----------

